# Can I Buy My Own Digital Box to Save Money?



## Adame24 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have comast serive for digital cable and HDTV. I currently rent their box for $7/month. Can I buy my own and avoid that fee? Has anyone done/tried this?

Adam


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Its a good question,the only way you can find out is to ask them really, as any private bought box would have to be able to decode the signals they send out ..the box you have is probably part of the package you pay for and they may not do that sort of deal ...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think you can but it has to be a box that will work with comcast so it can decode the signals they send out. 
I think they have a list of approve boxes at there site some place. 
But even then I would ask because your want a box that works and will also work later on if they make changes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There is such a thing as a "cable card", but you have to still pay Comcast for the right to use it on their network.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You didn't mention if you are using any pay channels like HBO or Showtime. If you are only using non-pay channels and your TV has an HD tuner, then you don't need the box.


----------



## Adame24 (Aug 11, 2008)

Frank4d said:


> You didn't mention if you are using any pay channels like HBO or Showtime. If you are only using non-pay channels and your TV has an HD tuner, then you don't need the box.


We have HDTV, no HBO, and no showtime. We're just paying for DIGITAL and HDTV. We have a 50" Sony Wega.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You wouldn't get the digital channels either without the box or a CableCard.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Adame24 said:


> I have comast serive for digital cable and HDTV. I currently rent their box for $7/month. Can I buy my own and avoid that fee? Has anyone done/tried this?
> 
> Adam


Yes.
Buy local. They will have a matching box for your provider.


----------



## Adame24 (Aug 11, 2008)

RootbeaR said:


> Yes.
> Buy local. They will have a matching box for your provider.


I called comcast yesterday, and the said they won't do (greedy jerks). I explained that I would have the exact same box, and they still said no. However, I'm going to try calling my local Comcast service station.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

When I first talked to Insight (now Comcast ) .. they mentioned a cable card, and it would be much cheaper.
But I hear that very few new TVs have the &#8220;card&#8221; ability.

Now that John mentioned a cable card .. This has me wondering
I see that there&#8217;s a version of Vista for Digital TV .. and there&#8217;s some digital capture cards, or &#8220;Boxes&#8221;

Will these take a &#8220;card&#8221; ?? .. or is another Comcast &#8220;box&#8221; be needed to run a Media Center computer ??

I wonder what Comcast will say if you ask them about this 
I've found that I usually have to make several calls to Comcast before I get someone who knows what they're taking about.
How many calls have you made


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Equipment like TiVo accepts cable cards.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Experiences with Tivo's and CableCards has been hit or miss. You can read about it at the Tivo Community forum.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Comcast is supposed to be adding capability for cablecard users to use stuff like On-Demand.


----------

